
The Reddit effect: more orders in 24 hours than usually in 6 months - vog
https://blogs.fsfe.org/mk/the-reddit-effect-more-orders-in-24-hours-than-usually-in-6-months/
======
Someone1234
As much as I myself might like free stickers I'd feel bad wasting the FSFE's
funding so I have something to stick to my laptop. Nice of them to do however,
and hopefully someone that receives the leaflets actually distributes them.

------
gaur
Back in my day, they called this the Slashdot effect.

